# Blue Heron and ducks with 7D MK II



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends.
This Sunday morning, I just grab my New 7D MK II and EF 600 MM, L with 2X Extension to shoot the Birds and Ducks at DUKE Garden, at Duke University Campus, Durham, NC., USA. Distant of the birds from the camera = 250-350 feet.
Here are some of the Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


PS. Here is the Link My DIY to make BETTER BEAMER = Bette, and I use in this Album.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=dce44651c49b4a228ac31663ccbcdcb9&topic=23953.msg469078;topicseen#new


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends.
This Sunday morning, I just grab my New 7D MK II and EF 600 MM, L with 2X Extension to shoot the Birds and Ducks at DUKE Garden, at Duke University Campus, Durham, NC., USA. Distant of the birds from the camera = 250-350 feet.
Here are some of the Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends.
This Sunday morning, I just grab my New 7D MK II and EF 600 MM, L with 2X Extension to shoot the Birds and Ducks at DUKE Garden, at Duke University Campus, Durham, NC., USA. Distant of the birds from the camera = 250-350 feet.
Here are some of the Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Surapon. Very nice shots.


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2014)

Great shots Mr. Surapon.


----------



## candc (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice, especially considering the long range. I really like the tight shots of the heron.


----------



## Arty (Dec 1, 2014)

I have never taken a long lens to Duke Gardens, but generally go for macro shots of flowers. Perhaps l will bring a longer lens next time.
I have seen blue Herons hanging out at the end of the lake by the bamboo (near the red bridge). I have also seen them where you photographed them. Why not just walk over to the side of the lake and get closer? It looks like you were at the end of the lake on the path.
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

DanoPhoto said:


> Thanks for sharing!



You are welcome, Dear Friend DanoPhoto.
Thanks for your good words.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanbks, Dear Friends Ryan85, 2N10 and Candc.
Glad that you like this Photos.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Arty said:


> I have never taken a long lens to Duke Gardens, but generally go for macro shots of flowers. Perhaps l will bring a longer lens next time.
> I have seen blue Herons hanging out at the end of the lake by the bamboo (near the red bridge). I have also seen them where you photographed them. Why not just walk over to the side of the lake and get closer? It looks like you were at the end of the lake on the path.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.



Good Monday morning Dear Friend Mr. Arty .
Yes, You are right. If I use only 70-200 mm + 1.4X or 2X , I will go to the place that closer to Blue Heron, But For 600 mm + 2X + 1.6 Lens Factor = 1920 mm. , I would rather shoot from long distant, and watch them in the natural action. Yes, I am not the Bird Photographer, After I watch the Birds 30 minutes, If they do nothing, I am gone---ha, Ha, Ha.
That why, I miss the action of the Bird to catch the Fishes.
Yes, I stand at the pave road at the end of the lake, to close to the ducks/ geese , where they come to get the foods from the people.
May be one weekend, On Sunday morning ( Free Parking at Duke Garden), You and Me can go to take the Photos of the birds togather.
Good Days.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, The Birds target( Blue Heron) = 250-350 Feet or 75-105 meters from camera.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2014)

surapon, thanks very much for this! Question - is the flash really helpful/functional in these shots? 

Are you beginning to get a feeling for how much ambient light you need in order to get what you consider first rate photos with the 7DII? In other words (my case, attachment to a 6D FF and happy except for AF) would you be inclined to use this camera ahead of say your 1Dx or is it likely to sit on the shelf?

Jack


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> surapon, thanks very much for this! Question - is the flash really helpful/functional in these shots?
> 
> Are you beginning to get a feeling for how much ambient light you need in order to get what you consider first rate photos with the 7DII? In other words (my case, attachment to a 6D FF and happy except for AF) would you be inclined to use this camera ahead of say your 1Dx or is it likely to sit on the shelf?
> 
> Jack



Dear Friend, Mr. Jack Douglas.
Yes, The Flash wit DIY/ Improve Better Beamer are the most important Factor to make the Better Birds Photos for Birds Photographers like you and Me, Because , so many time the birds are in the shade of the tree.
Yes, I use Spot Meter and let the Camera do her job for make the right Exposure----I just keep on shooting with out thinking.
Yes, I have 1DS, 5D MK II, But When I shoot Birds, I use 7D and New 7D MK II for extra distant--Yes, I have 1.4X MK II, and 2X MK II in my hand too, I am too lazy to walk near the Birds----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk with you, Sir.
Surapon

PS. The Attached Photos with out flash / Natural Light, and With Flash + Better Beamer = You might selected by your own heart and Brain.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23953.msg469079#new


----------



## Berowne (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for Sharing. Nice! 

Greetings Andy


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Dear Friends.
The Attached Link is the DIY to make Better Beamer = Better
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=dce44651c49b4a228ac31663ccbcdcb9&topic=23953.msg469078;topicseen#new


----------



## surapon (Dec 1, 2014)

Berowne said:


> Thanks for Sharing. Nice!
> 
> Greetings Andy



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Andy.
Have a great work week.
Surapon


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2014)

surapon, thanks again for going to the extra trouble of providing more information. Your enthusiasm is contagious!  By a planned holiday to the northern west coast of BC, Canada in May, I need to make a decision as to whether to supplement my 6D with a 7DII or wait on a FF update. Lots of wildlife there including eagles. Although I have seen eagles I've never had the opportunity to shoot them. So, I'm watching all these postings with interest.

My biggest concern is the issue of low light since I find I much prefer to be no higher than ISO 1600 at present with the 6D, especially when forced into cropping bird shots.

Jack


----------



## surapon (Dec 2, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> surapon, thanks again for going to the extra trouble of providing more information. Your enthusiasm is contagious!  By a planned holiday to the northern west coast of BC, Canada in May, I need to make a decision as to whether to supplement my 6D with a 7DII or wait on a FF update. Lots of wildlife there including eagles. Although I have seen eagles I've never had the opportunity to shoot them. So, I'm watching all these postings with interest.
> 
> My biggest concern is the issue of low light since I find I much prefer to be no higher than ISO 1600 at present with the 6D, especially when forced into cropping bird shots.
> 
> Jack



Dear Friend Mr. Jack.
Please do not worry about NOISE and High ISO up to 6400 of this great 7D MK II, 
Please see the attached link that I shoot with this awesome camera last week.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23810.0

I have 2 FF Canon Camera, 1DS MK I and 5D MK II---Yes, I can use this 7D MK II at 95% of my time.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Taken with the Canon 7d Mark ii.


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Taken with the Canon 7d Mark ii.


----------

